# The Vendetta Thread



## Hawlucha Fanatic (Jan 1, 2009)

Do you have a vendetta against a certain person or thing? Do you have an urge to destroy, defeat or stop it? Then this thread is for you! Post what you have a vendetta against here. Maybe you could find someone to team up with against it!

Me? Cynthia, the Champion of D/P. She is SO dead, dead isn't even a strong enough word! I'm going to rip her up and burn the pieces! I'm going to crush her with the aid of Kaziru, Rio and Nyula!


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jan 1, 2009)

Nazis (racist douchebags!) and our shitty capitalist government (I'm Communist!)


----------



## Retsu (Jan 2, 2009)

Celestial Blade said:


> Nazis (racist douchebags!) and our shitty capitalist government (I'm Communist!)


saw it coming/10

I have a vendetta against any and all idiots... make of that what you will.


----------



## Alexi (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a vendetta against oppressors and people who harrass other for _no fucking reason._


----------



## Jolty (Jan 2, 2009)

communists


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 2, 2009)

I have an odd and annoying vendetta with everything to do with sonic.

That and those dickheads who have broken me mentally.


----------



## #1 bro (Jan 2, 2009)

Nickelback

I mean, this is their frontman


----------



## ijy (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a problem with mods who misuse their power, also jackasses


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jan 2, 2009)

I vendetta against improper grammar.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 2, 2009)

I vendetta on people who call other people gay just because they act a little differently than others. Also, people who make fun of mentally retarded kids. They will burn in hell so badly!!


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 2, 2009)

Portugal.


----------



## Jolty (Jan 2, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> Portugal.


oh me too :v

commies, Portugal AND PEOPLE YOUNGER THAN ME can't believe I didn't think of that before


----------



## Zuu (Jan 2, 2009)

Alexi said:


> I have a vendetta against oppressors and people who harrass other for _no fucking reason._


Ahh, so you hate capitalists too!


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 2, 2009)

Celestial Blade said:
			
		

> Nazis (racist douchebags!) and our shitty capitalist government (I'm Communist!)


Oh _wow_, again? 


Uhh... probably against Mathematics, because... well it's _hard_.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 2, 2009)

Things that aren't very cute.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a vendetta against the French, and all who uphold the French language as a "beautiful art".

I also have a vendetta against anyone who mocks the Royal Family, Germany or woodwind instruments


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 2, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> I have a vendetta against the French, and all who uphold the French language as a "beautiful art".


Ah! Je m'en moque. Toi, tu ne vois pas rien, mon petit chou-fleur inculte, mais quoi faire...? Alors, je te tapote la tête, chou-fleur.



goldenquagsire said:


> I also have a vendetta against anyone who mocks the Royal Family, Germany or woodwind instruments


Vat! Das Mocking of der Germans is die gret Krime ägänst meine Ånnor, und ägänst die Lüftwaffe, und ägänst die Grammatik, und ägänst der Volkswagen, und ägänst die Sauerkraut und die Bratwurst und die toten Hosen undt...

... I'm not even going to bother with your Royal Family; I'm too busy mocking our own.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 3, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:
			
		

> the Royal Family


You must hate everyone in Britain then!

And they're pretty sad, come on. An old, tough-as-nails queen with a mildly racist, soft-in-the-head husband no one cares about; a sixty-year-old man who will forever be Prince, graced with ridiculous ears and sexy scandals; and two 'actual' princes: a nazi and a guy with premature baldness and huge front teeth. Oh William.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 3, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> Uhh... probably against Mathematics, because... well it's _hard_.


Me toooooo.

I hate the schooling system that teaches kids how to pass exams rather than to actually, you know, learn things.

And I despise the price of public transport; it cost £7 to travel less than 15 miles the other day. And £35 to get from London to Devon.

And sexism. I know most people don't like it, but it's a serious vendetta for me; my family doesn't like watching TV with me because I critique from a feminist perspective (read: complain about) every show, movie and advert that comes on TV.

And probably more things I'm forgetting. :3


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 3, 2009)

> You must hate everyone in Britain then!


Correct. :)



> And they're pretty sad, come on. An old, tough-as-nails queen with a mildly racist, soft-in-the-head husband no one cares about; a sixty-year-old man who will forever be Prince, graced with ridiculous ears and sexy scandals; and two 'actual' princes: a nazi and a guy with premature baldness and huge front teeth. Oh William.


The Queen is probably the only decent celebrity ever, Prince Phillip is a total joker, Prince Charles deserves kudos for being awesome and marrying Princess Diana, and the two other Princes are also jokers.

Having a Royal Family is what separates Britain from undignified states such as the USA and France. Plus, they're a symbol of the historic special relationship between my two countries, the UK and Germany. :D


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah I quite like Charles. I feel sorry for him, but I like him. I bet he gets crazy laid too.

And France had a pretty cool Royal Family but they killed them.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah.

Also, Germany fucked up a bit by deposing their monarchy (seriously is there a more fucking awesome title than Kaiser) but apparently there are still some Barons and stuff left over so that's all cool~


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 3, 2009)

Well the last Kaiser was sort of a dickhead.
But yeah, it's not because the Royal Family leaves that all titles go. There's plenty of monarchs in France.

ps: what's wrong with france ): (and/or portugal. i mean apart from it being a bit retarded)


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 3, 2009)

> ps: what's wrong with france ):


List of reasons why France sucks:

-The French language
-French snobbery
-Everything is expensive there
-They demand credit for winning wars that WE WON FOR THEM
-French border officials
-They deposed the monarchy
-They won't accept the British claim to France
-French TV sucks ass
-Baguettes are fucking overrated



> (and/or portugal. i mean apart from it being a bit retarded)


Portugal is badass. :D


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 3, 2009)

Thing i'm against:

The Eevee family
The new Doctor Who
people who are against everything I morally agree with
Demons (ITV show, it sucks)


----------



## Alexi (Jan 3, 2009)

> -Baguettes are fucking overrated


D:<

I now have a vendetta against gq and others who despite baguettes. That's some good bread man


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jan 3, 2009)

I also hate stupid people, and those who hate communists.


----------



## Jolty (Jan 4, 2009)

Celestial Blade said:


> I also hate stupid people, and those who hate communists.


you and me
race to take over the world
fascism vs communism
BRING IT OOOON


----------



## nastypass (Jan 4, 2009)

FUCKING SPIES  >:(


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 4, 2009)

> I now have a vendetta against gq and others who despite baguettes. That's some good bread man


pff.

real men eat real bread. :)



> I also hate stupid people,


aw, poor you. self-hatred is never a healthy emotion. D:


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 4, 2009)

datel.
my father.
kincaid's drapion


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 4, 2009)

Celestial Blade said:


> Nazis (racist douchebags!) and our shitty capitalist government (I'm Communist!)


Don't give us reasons to hate you.


----------



## Vyraura (Jan 4, 2009)

I hate pop culture.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh wait, got one. I have a vendetta against whoever thought it was a good idea to create so many bloody auction shows and air them on the BBC _all the time fff_


----------



## Alexi (Jan 5, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Oh wait, got one. I have a vendetta against whoever thought it was a good idea to create so many bloody auction shows and air them on the BBC _all the time fff_


Seconded.

That and Trading Spaces. Once Laurence was gone, there was no reason left for it.


----------



## Flareth (Jan 6, 2009)

New cartoons...they fail -_-


----------



## Jolty (Jan 8, 2009)

I seem to be developing a vendetta against Poland


----------



## Alexi (Jan 8, 2009)

What has Poland ever done to you Jolty T_T


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 8, 2009)

Alexi said:


> What has Poland ever done to you Jolty T_T


The same thing Portugal has.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm developing a vendetta against people who claim everyone is bisexual.
Maybe.
A little.


----------



## Alexi (Jan 8, 2009)

^Why is this?


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 8, 2009)

Eh, I kind of agree. I think "everyone is somewhere on Kinsey's scale", where there are _some _people at the extreme ends who are exclusively attracted to one gender, is a bit more accurate.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 8, 2009)

My idiot bosses!  They need to get hurt in some way for what they put me through.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 9, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Eh, I kind of agree. I think "everyone is somewhere on Kinsey's scale", where there are _some _people at the extreme ends who are exclusively attracted to one gender, is a bit more accurate.


I think I fell off the Kinsey scale.


----------



## Zuu (Jan 9, 2009)

~ People who act smart in class but end up making fools of themselves... but of course, no one notices except me
~ moar later


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 9, 2009)

Alexi said:


> ^Why is this?


1) Not everyone is even sexual
2) Calling everyone bisexual means that bisexual isn't useful in any way, and you have to define people who are significantly attracted to both as something else
3) If you want to argue the point, surely everyone being pansexual is more accurate, and some of those only like 'normal' men and women
4) Enjoyment of sexual actions (eg sex) =/= sexual attraction.
5) Just because you see someone's actions as sexual doesn't mean they do.



Dannichu said:


> Eh, I kind of agree. I think "everyone is somewhere on Kinsey's scale", where there are _some _people at the extreme ends who are exclusively attracted to one gender, is a bit more accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So did I


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 9, 2009)

That is where you are wrong, you see! For the Kinsey scale has seven levels, 0-6 being heterosexual-homosexual and 7 being asexual!


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 9, 2009)

Asexuals are officially classed as x on the Kinsey scale, so what actually happened was we were kicked off into a little isolated category. 
Now I'm gaining a vendetta against Kinsey sexologists who ignore asexuality.
And anyone who thinks I don't exist.


----------

